# blizzard x banana nlizzard?



## simmi85 (Jul 1, 2007)

wot would u get if u bred a male banana blizzard with a female blizzard no hets known for either


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

a banana blizzard is a patternless+blizzard so i prusume that they would all be blizzards and maybe het for patty
ask BG gecko or Ssithso they'll confurm it


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds right with me.. there may be gene for diff eye colour.. eg. black


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have a REAL banana blizzard - and proven ones are like hen's teeth and horse feathers - then you'd get all blizzards het patternless.

Until you breed the male "banana" blizzard to a patternless female and get nothing but patternless offspring, however... you have a yellow blizzard.


----------



## simmi85 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> If you have a REAL banana blizzard - and proven ones are like hen's teeth and horse feathers - then you'd get all blizzards het patternless.
> 
> Until you breed the male "banana" blizzard to a patternless female and get nothing but patternless offspring, however... you have a yellow blizzard.


ok thanks for that, is there any chance u could suggest some good combos for breeding my leos are in my sig all are of breeding weight be much appriciated


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

depends on wether you want to take up a two year project as well or not, meaning you'd have to keep some of the offspring to get what you want in the next year. 
the two albinos could be put together of course.
high yellows with either albino patternless or blizard.
all babies will be normal het for the trait you crossed with. with blizzard for example:
100% normal het blizzard put the hatchlings together.
normal het blizzard x normal het blizzard:
25% normal
50% het blizzard
25% blizzard
or to parent:
normal het blizzard x blizzard:
50% normal het blizzard
50% blizzard
(this goes up for albino and patternless as well)
I'd put your patternless with albino:
100% normal het patty and het albino:
cross the offspring and you' ll get:
6,25% patternless albino,
other outcomes will be normal patternless and albino.
hypo carrottail can be put with anything once again.
this will give you 50% normal
50% hypo
blizzard can be put with albino to make blazing blizzards in the second year


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's very unlikly you have a true banana blizzard but if so banana blizzard x blizzard = 100% blizzards.But IMO such a leo doesn't exsist.A so called banana blizzard in my opinion the so called one or two that have said to be was IMO nothing more than Hi-yellow blizzard het patternless whitch give almost the same result minus the small percent of normals you get when breeding the Hi-yellow blizzard het patternless x patternless = 50%patternless het blizzard & 50%normal het blizzard & patternless.A Hi yellow blizzard het patternless X blizzard = 100% blizzard poss het patternless.There simply is't enought proof that proves that there is a true banana blizzard a leo that's both patternless+blizzard.They IMO was just a Hi yellow blizzard het patternless.What you can very easy get from the process of making a so called banana blizzard.And we know that blizzard can express yellow so when this first happened it may have lead the breeder of the so called banana blizzard to the wrong conclusion just coz it bared a resemberlance to a patternless.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

since patternless is a recessive trait it will either show or not. (unlike the co-dominant traits)
@gazz "hi yellow blizzard x blizzard = 100% blizzard het patternless" this outcome would onl be possible if by high yellow blizzard you actually mean a banana blizzard (patternless blizzard):
patternless blizzard x blizzard=
100% blizzard het patternless.
there are proven banana blizzards but like gazz said most ones sold are just yellow blizzards. Only way to prove it is like ssthisto said, to put the banana blizzard with a patternless or het patternless. 
banana blizzard x patternless:
100% patternless het blizzard
banana blizzard x het patternless:
50% normal het patty het blizzard
50% patternless het blizzard

so If you cross with a (het)patternless and all or some of the offspring are patternless you have a true banana blizzard  you can also ask the breeder what the parents were.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

BG-Gecko said:


> since patternless is a recessive trait it will either show or not. (unlike the co-dominant traits)
> @gazz "hi yellow blizzard x blizzard = 100% blizzard het patternless" this outcome would onl be possible if by high yellow blizzard you actually mean a banana blizzard (patternless blizzard):
> .


I know that :Na_Na_Na_Na:just a type blindness :blush: i've corrected it now.It should have said and now does.Hi-yellow blizzard het patternless x blizzard = blizzard poss het patternless.By hi-yellow blizzard i mean just that a blizzard expressing high amount of yellow.A banana blizzard if there is really such a leo is blizzard+patternless.


----------

